
How do I search files on a Mac? - Smirnoff
I know this question might sound dumb but what happened to regular search on Mac? I have an mp4 file called &quot;8 min Abs workout&quot; in my Videos folder and the finder just doesn&#x27;t show it in the results even if I search word for word. Same thing for Alfred, the app just searches web by default.<p>What are your suggestions? Maybe I should use a certain app for that?
======
ksaj
I gave up on Finder finding things years ago. Set up your own local "cloud"
the moment you have more files than you can personally remember accurately.

Run your data life the way a corporation would. After 10 years of compute, you
surely have a corporation's worth of data, and probably 10 partially and/or
randomly updated and forgotten versions of a lot of it.

It'll just keep growing and frizzing out if you don't maintain it. Just like
the rusty panels under your station wagon...

~~~
rman666
Can you expand on your answer, please? What do you mean by a “local cloud”?
How will that improve search?

~~~
ksaj
I'm no salesman, so ymmv, but I use Nextcloud, and a network hard drive for
all my media. My backups are literally taken from only those 2 points.
Everything is in its place, or easy enough to get there when it isn't.

Edit added: Everything is where I expect it to be from the start. And I even
have a Misc directory tree for new things I haven't classified yet. As for
apps, I keep a file listing what I install, but don't bother backing them up.
Fresh software smells better. If my desktop fries, meh, get a new one and
install everything on that list and then get back to the cloud. All my systems
share the same data, so no duplicates outside of the backup.

This doesn't help your current issue, but it'll make sure it never happens
again.

------
jmkni
Does the find command work on the Mac terminal?

On Linux, you could just run:

    
    
      sudo find ~/ -type f -name "*8 min Abs workout*”
    

And it would give you the full path, once you have that you could use the
_open_ command.

~~~
Smirnoff
This command does work but doesn't lead to any meaningful results (at least in
my case when I don't remember the exact file name)

~~~
jmkni
Updated my comment to include asterisks around the filename, which could help
if you only know part of it

~~~
Smirnoff
Thanks. I think Terminal on a Mac needs somewhat a different command since the
above-mentioned command won't execute.

------
RandomNewGuy
try with CMD + Space

~~~
Smirnoff
I assume you're suggesting to bring up a Finder, which really doesn't fix the
problem after I search in the Finder.

